# winbind doesnt start with samba, got error [solved]

## PoYpOy

Hello,

I'm sorry but I'm totally stock and I can't find out what's wrong. I've emerge samba with those options : 

USE="winbind ads kerberos ldap pam ssl cups acl" emerge -av samba

I've added to /etc/conf.d/samba winbind after nmbd smbd

and when I try to start it, I got this error :

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: winbind ...                                            [ !! ]

 * Error: starting services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: winbind ...                                             [ ok ]

And samba is stopped. Here are my logs :

log.nmbd

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(697)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.28 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2007

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(5 :Cool: 

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

log.smbd

[2008/01/09 11:12:06, 0] smbd/server.c:main(944)

  smbd version 3.0.28 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2007

[2008/01/09 11:12:06, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2008/01/09 11:12:06, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 0] printing/nt_printing.c:nt_printing_init(650)

  nt_printing_init: error checking published printers: WERR_ACCESS_DENIED

log.winbindd

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 1] nsswitch/winbindd.c:main(990)

  winbindd version 3.0.28 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2007

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 0] nsswitch/winbindd_cache.c:initialize_winbindd_cache(2222)

  initialize_winbindd_cache: clearing cache and re-creating with version number 1

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 0] nsswitch/winbindd_util.c:init_domain_list(511)

  Could not fetch our SID - did we join?

[2008/01/09 11:12:07, 0] nsswitch/winbindd.c:main(1091)

  unable to initalize domain list

Hope u have an idea...

Many thanks in advance  :Wink: 

Kindly Regards.Last edited by PoYpOy on Mon Sep 15, 2008 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nobspangle

 *Quote:*   

>  Could not fetch our SID - did we join? 

 

Have you joined your domain with net join

----------

## PoYpOy

Hi,

no I haven't but shall I first start samba before joining the domain or not???

What a dumb question - Sorry, it started well after joining domain....

Sorry for all and many thanks again for your help  :Wink: 

----------

